# Madi's Surgery & Recovery



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be adding photos to this as we recover 

*Day One*
Surgery site...









Puppy in her cone - it's soft, but i'm worried she might be able to lick her incision if she's sitting the right way









That's all for today. Sorry for the low quality - camera was in the car and these were from my phone.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Miss Madi you brave little girl! Your mommy is so happy to have you home with her. Try to rest baby girl and get lots and lots of loving and cuddles. Bless your little heart. Frankie can answer any questions you may have, he has had the same surgery. We love you!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, Pam! It's just a scary thing right now. I worry she'll lick her wound, worry she'll try to walk too soon (she's already put weight on it a couple times for a second) worried she'll have to have the pin out...worried she'll get hurt while we sleep...

...ugh! Frankie is proof we get through this, though, right? 

She's been very snuggly and cuddly tonight. Slept most of the night. I'm thinking it's partly the pain meds she's on


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg the leg! looks like a chicken leg mmm...LOL. poor poor madi!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww... poor thing. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Em, Frankie came home looking the same. I was surprised they didn't wrap a bandage around it. He always sleeps with us and we still put him in bed with us anyway. Neither one of us moved the entire first night for fear we would hurt him. He slept most of the first nite, meds I guess. We had to take him to his pee pad the first couple of days to help him. It is amazing how quickly they adapt and get around with only one good leg. Bless her little heart...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Maddie and poor mommy. I am so thankful she is home and have you to care for her during her recovery. I understand all the worries you have and will be praying for both of you. Blessings, Deb


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery, little brave girl!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

ohhhh that looks so sore.
Wishing madi a quick painless recovery xx


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's to a quick an healthy recovery, get well soon little one!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww poor baby.
Get well soon sweetheart. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Madi - we love you and hope you feel better soon! Get well soon sweet girl!

Love, Tracy and Brody


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh the poor little soul, hugs and kisses to little madi


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks all! We made it through night one. I woke up every time she moved (the soft cone seems to make a lot of noise at night!) and now we're cuddled up.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww poor baby hope she gets better soon x


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw this on FB  I'm really glad she's back home with you and doing well after her surgery


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Emily I am so glad she is home with you and doing well.
God Bless her and you.








for you and Madi


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yes, we're doing well.

Question - the vet didn't put a bandage or anything on madi's stitches, but she can totally get to them, even with her cone on...should i cover it with somthing??


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Take her back to the vets and tell them you want a bandage put on, if they try to refuse demand, demand and demand lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Emily I've sent you a PM


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Ask for bitter orange. It's what they gave me for Jazz's incision site. It's an orange paste that you smear around~not on~the incision site. Give it a minute to dry to a chalky substance before letting her down, and I can guarantee you, she won't touch her incision site after one taste! Jazz was worrying her incision to death, but one lick of that stuff and she never went near it again. 

I think it's preferred to leave incision sites free of coverings as much as possible, because air being able to get to them speeds healing.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awww poor madi! xo sweet lil thing!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Get healed soon little princess. Pretty soon you will be able to run and jump to your hearts content.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Picture were good from your phone. She looks great. Still the same pretty wee Madi..well except the leg and the funny head-gear ! She has done very well. Feel better soon-


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I send warm wishes and hugs to Madi for a speedy recovery.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks all! We've had a lazy day at home today. ventured into the yard just now to pee. the vet gave us a sling to use to kind of help her maintain her balance while she gets used to her 'new' leg. it took awhile, but we think she went 

I'm counting down the days until the stitches are out and the cone is gone~


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

she's such a stinker! We put the other cone on her (the one from her spay) and she can STILL reach her stitches  So, Tim is going to ask the vet about bitter orange when he drops her x-rays off on Monday and sets a time to get her stitches out.

I think tomorrow when we're at church I will wrap the stitches in a light bandage. We will be gone for several hours and I would hate for her to get to them...silly puppy. She's such a trooper, though. I love my Madi dog!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, poor lil' Madie. I somehow missed the thread that she was having surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh poor Madi :-( I somehow missed this thread until now. My thoughts and prayers are with her while she recovers. She sounds like she is doing well. I would ask about the bitter orange too. We also wanted to keep Willys incision site free of bandages to help the healing of it. When do the stitches come out? Willy had staples and they came out in 10 days. It was a very long 10 days lol


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks  She's doing better every day. She HATES her medicine we have to give her, so getting her to take it 3 times a days sucks 

She gets her stitches out in 10-14 days. I'm HOPING on monday


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brave little Madi, we hope you are feeling better today and will continue to get better every day. Now Madi, you have to listen to the DR. and leave your sutures alone! You are doing so well!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Mediceine 3 times a day, wow I am lucky I only have to give Jake his once a day on a morning. When does Madi go for her check up, Jake is back tomorrow on Tuesday.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, it's 1/4 of a tablet every 8 hours. FUN STUFF! She HATES it. and it makes me feel bad to shove it down her throat, but that's what we have to do.

I'm setting the appointment to get the stitches out this afternoon (hopefully will do it next monday).

her next appointment is May 3, as long as we don't notice any changes and she's continuing to try and use the leg.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have to give tablets though I can disguise them in chick or fish.. Jake has 7 drops of metacam every morning on his food. He seems to not notice it as he always eats all of his breakfast which is good.

I feel so sorry for the little guy in his pen, it must be so boring for him, what do you do with Madi to help her get through the days.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr I hope madi heals back to normal soon x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh bless her little cotton socks.. hope you feel better soon baby!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

she's been pretty lazy, so we've been just enjoying a lot of cuddles. We've been giving her different treats and watching her carefully. she is definitely starting to get better, so that will be harder - she'll want to jump and all that.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww Bless her! I hope she has a quick recovery x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> .... she is definitely starting to get better, so that will be harder - she'll want to jump and all that.


So glad Madi is doing well and the focus has shifted to keeping her puppy antics to a minimum :hello1:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah it sounds like Madi is doing just great but that's also because she has a lovely mum looking after her.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> So glad Madi is doing well and the focus has shifted to keeping her puppy antics to a minimum :hello1:


yeah, she's still pretty sleepy/lazy. i'm hoping that will at least last until we get her stitches out!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

well, we had to go back to work today. put madi in her cone and left her in her pen with a kong, her stuffed toys, the pee pad and water (her usual stuff, minus the cone). Came home and she had pulled loose the middle stitch (she had 5).

So, went looking for a taller cone tonight. found one that is a little taller and one that is a lot taller (but would have to be modified some to fit).

Vet said that as long as the wound wasn't open, we should be okay. just to keep an eye on it. We could wrap it, but they really want it unwrapped to heal better.

Can't get the bitter orange here in time, either.

Five more days of the cone. Yikes.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

To get our dogs to take a pill, we always put it in some Braunschweiger (goose liver) and the dogs would gulp it down no problem. I also saw some pill sleaves at PetSmart, it looked like a treat with a space inside to slip the pill. I have even used lunch meat or a small skinless piece of hot dog in a pinch.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> To get our dogs to take a pill, we always put it in some Braunschweiger (goose liver) and the dogs would gulp it down no problem. I also saw some pill sleaves at PetSmart, it looked like a treat with a space inside to slip the pill. I have even used lunch meat or a small skinless piece of hot dog in a pinch.


we totally bought some of those pill pockets at petsmart last night while i was on my quest for a taller e-collar. She loved them. YAY!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

OH MY POOR MADI  your buddy lucy sends lots of kisses and licks, you're such a good girl!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Madi, we are thinking about you everyday here. Speedy recovery wishes Angel. Em, our thoughts and prayers are with you all. (((Hugs)))


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

oh bless her! Hope she has a speedy recovery hun, lots of love us and Ollie x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

noooooo Madi you mussent eat those stitches, your leg not get better and then you will bes poorly for longer.

bes good

Loves jake x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks, Jake  I'll be sure to pass along the message! she's in a ridiculously large cone with her leg wrapped today. hopefully that will end her craziness


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

How is Madi doing? x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> How is Madi doing? x


she's doing well. too well, maybe. eating her stitches and all


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is the cutest wee thing..eating her stiches--yikes !! Madi is too much --
feel better sweetie and behave for your mum !! xoxo


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

poor baby trying to clean the wound like a good puppy should
this is when all that good doggie instinct gets in the way.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

When does Madi get her stitches out..


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

MONDAY! NOT soon enough in my opinion


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> MONDAY! NOT soon enough in my opinion


Yay for Monday! :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it'll come fast and then madi will be as good as new


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

So Madi Monday and Jake Tuesday, looks like Jake will be following in Madi's footsteps..


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

is he bouncing off the walls? Because madi is sooo ready to play and be herself again. the next 4 weeks are going to b HARD!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

So happy to see that Jake and Maddi are well on the road to recovery


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

well, it's been two weeks since Madi's surgery. We got her stitches out Monday, which was a huge relief for us AND her, I think. She's been much more her normal self lately - which is good and bad. we're back to when we first got her - sitting on the floor, not doing anything to chase her, etc.

She WANTS to run so bad, but we're doing our best to keep her still and entertained. It's probably the first time i've ever been happy she is such a CHEWY thing


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## Chico29 (Apr 8, 2010)

awww i bet shes in pain poor thing


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I can just imagine the time your havign with Madi, Jake is like a coil ready to spring. He is so full of himself and it is hard keeping him quiet. 

Most the time he is in his pen but he looks so sad in there and then he cries for me.. How do I explain to him that he has months of this...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> well, it's been two weeks since Madi's surgery. We got her stitches out Monday, which was a huge relief for us AND her, I think. She's been much more her normal self lately - which is good and bad. we're back to when we first got her - sitting on the floor, not doing anything to chase her, etc.
> 
> She WANTS to run so bad, but we're doing our best to keep her still and entertained. It's probably the first time i've ever been happy she is such a CHEWY thing


I'm so happy to hear Madi is on the mend. This has been such a difficult time
for you and for her; what a relief it must be to just get to enjoy her and not be 
so anxious about surgery...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww lovely photos!! Glad to see shes doing ok now!! x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

How's Madi doing, are you managing to keep her quiet, Jake cries all the time for attention though OH says he only cries when I am around..lol


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Ouch that looked so saw. I'm glad she's doing well xx


----------

